# Is it too late for my 8 month-old?



## sandradnews (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey all! I'm kinda new to the site, and the whole world of german shepherds, and am trying to read EVERYTHING... but there's a lot out there, so forgive me if the answer is out there and I've missed it. There are lots of posts and advice on the ears issue. I'm trying to figure out what to do (if anything) at this point. We adopted our girl a few months ago, with 2 floppy ears. Since that time, one has come up, and stays up pretty regularly. The second will come up when she is alert, or playing, but generally flops. Wondering what if anything might work at this point to help the droopy ear out... or is it too late?

Thanks ahead for any help you can give me! =)

Sandee


----------



## sandradnews (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I have not had to deal with ears not going up myself but by 8 mo I think that most dogs are up by then. But I have also read posts on here where someone's dog did not go up untill almost a year. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will come along and have some suggestions for you.


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

tape the ear


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I would tape her ears.. Without knowing her background its hard to know for sure but it is not all that unusual for some shepherds to be a year old before there ears are fully erect.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It is extremely unusual for a a shepherd to NOT have their ears up by 6 months old. Many people that get their dogs from lines known for soft ears will tape them before that to make sure that they do stay up. It is very rare that ears come up this late, especially after teething is done. You'll hear one or two stories about a GSD's ears that have come up after they are a year old, but in general the rule is if they aren't up by 6 months, and you haven't taped, they'll probably stay down.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Sandee...



> You'll hear one or two stories about a GSD's ears that have come up after they are a year old, but in general the rule is if they aren't up by 6 months, and you haven't taped, they'll probably stay down...


Don't let that dissuade you. 6 months is barely the end of teething, and I've heard of plenty of dogs whose ears have gone up in the 7th and 8th month.

If all you've got is one floppy ear, I'd suggest breathe rite strips in that ear alone. That, and plenty of Bully Sticks, some gelatin and maybe some yogurt.


----------



## sandradnews (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help/advice. We adopted her so don't know her history, or lineage other than she had papers to document was purebred. She is still chewing like crazy but doesn't like Cong toys so we were wondering about the gelatin and other things to help develop those muscles. Have an appointment with her vet coming up - will have to ask him about taping, breathe strips, etc - I have NO idea how to do those! =)


----------

